# UK Visa refusal. Applying for a new one



## demonpaty (May 20, 2010)

Hi I am new on this!

But from what I have seen, is very likely that I find help.
Recently I made a visa application for unmarried partner, but it was refused because I didn't probe enough that we've been living together for 2 years, we had the lease contract from the flat we rented in México, but my boyfriend's name was stated there but he didn't sign it, because the landlady said it was enough with my signature (at that time we didn't think about moving to the UK).

We did live together in México City from May 2008 to Dec. 2009 he is English and because he was made redundant we had to move to Enland at first I went as a visitor from December to April 2010. Came back to México to apply for the visa and it was refused. So what we plan to do is get married in México in July and then apply for a spouse visa. Is there a chance I can get the visa? We will send more documents probing that we are a couple since 2008 (they kept the contract so I can't send it again, also the phone and the other bills that I sent have the landlady name on it) and well the marriage certificate. But we want to do it immediatly after we get married. Is a long post, but I really need help. 

thanks in advance!


----------



## demonpaty (May 20, 2010)

*Updating the thread*

Hi to all!

We will get married next month and I will apply for the spouse visa, I will keep updating the jorney to the application after the refusal. Hoping everything will be all right, and to help someone that is on my situation too. 








demonpaty said:


> Hi I am new on this!
> 
> But from what I have seen, is very likely that I find help.
> Recently I made a visa application for unmarried partner, but it was refused because I didn't probe enough that we've been living together for 2 years, we had the lease contract from the flat we rented in México, but my boyfriend's name was stated there but he didn't sign it, because the landlady said it was enough with my signature (at that time we didn't think about moving to the UK).
> ...


----------



## Captain Planet (Jun 8, 2010)

demonpaty said:


> Hi to all!
> 
> We will get married next month and I will apply for the spouse visa, I will keep updating the jorney to the application after the refusal. Hoping everything will be all right, and to help someone that is on my situation too.


good luck I hope you get what you want

cp


----------



## demonpaty (May 20, 2010)

Just to let you all know that we got married two weeks ago and now we started the visa application I'll keep posting the results. We have almost everything ready and we can't wait to be together again, for life.


----------



## demonpaty (May 20, 2010)

*Great News*



demonpaty said:


> Just to let you all know that we got married two weeks ago and now we started the visa application I'll keep posting the results. We have almost everything ready and we can't wait to be together again, for life.


I had the Visa appointment to take all the documents and the biometrics on Aug. 12 a week after I recieved the email saying that my documents arrived safetly to New York office. (that was on a monday) after that on thursday while I was on skype with my husband, they called him from the Home Office just to make sure that everything was fine and ask him a few details like, when we met and where does he work. (they had this info in the application form anyway) thw guy said that he was just checking the info we sent and that we will have our result next week. 

The next morning I woke up, turn on the computer and the email was there! saying that they issued the visa and it will take 5 days to arrived to the British Embassy in Mexico where I have to pick it up. 

We are very happy that this time everything went perfect. but we also made sure that we had everything that they needed to prove that is real relationship. 

I asked my former landord to give me a letter, saying that we actually both lived there in the apartment (which was true, of course). 

So Everything went fine, Now Im here in Mexico enjoying the last week that I have with my parents and family and ready to go back with my Husband.


----------



## greeneyes (Jan 4, 2010)

demonpaty said:


> I had the Visa appointment to take all the documents and the biometrics on Aug. 12 a week after I recieved the email saying that my documents arrived safetly to New York office. (that was on a monday) after that on thursday while I was on skype with my husband, they called him from the Home Office just to make sure that everything was fine and ask him a few details like, when we met and where does he work. (they had this info in the application form anyway) thw guy said that he was just checking the info we sent and that we will have our result next week.
> 
> The next morning I woke up, turn on the computer and the email was there! saying that they issued the visa and it will take 5 days to arrived to the British Embassy in Mexico where I have to pick it up.
> 
> ...


Congratulations! Very happy that it worked out for you! :clap2:


----------

